# Customer experience will suffer greatly now.



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Many are tired of the drivers gripes. Now let's look at it as a rider. Which many of us are too. Rates lower and lower we will see lower quality cars. Not so great drivers (as the better smarter ones will stop driving or surge only ). Drivers screening trips so they don't lose money on a pick up. This all equals a poor experience for the passanger. 

Lowering fares will equal less riders not more.


----------



## Dar-K (Dec 18, 2015)

Wasn't planned out well, huh?? 
How can you provide a 5* Experience for Pennies?
Who would offer water, candies, or mints? (That eats up your bottom $$$)
Who would open doors, help with luggage, etc. (You are paid $0.01s, & your time/effort is more valuable).
Who is going to get their car washed as frequently? Now you got a somewhat dirty ride. 
Overall quality, will drop.. 
Longer wait times... More surges (due to less drivers)... Lower quality vehicles... More ACRO's, more Cherry-Pickings, so on & so forth.

There is two ways for a company to make great $$ sometimes IMO
Either by providing Quality or Quantity (not both).
I think Uber started with Quality, but is now pursuing Quantity

Sacrifice quality? You get what you pay for....


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> Many are tired of the drivers gripes. Now let's look at it as a rider. Which many of us are too. Rates lower and lower we will see lower quality cars. Not so great drivers (as the better smarter ones will stop driving or surge only ). Drivers screening trips so they don't lose money on a pick up. This all equals a poor experience for the passanger.
> 
> Lowering fares will equal less riders not more.


If rates don't go back up a little, some drivers will quit, and some will upgrade from X to Select, to UberBlack, etc.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

This worst then slavery in the past !! At least back then bosses used to provide shelter, clothes , food all slaves do just work !! Now you have to pay for everything as an uber slave


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I did one trip this week. Well, almost one. I waited 5 mins at a gate for someone..he called and finally gave gate code. I cancelled and collected $5

See ya


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Micmac said:


> This worst then slavery in the past !! At least back then bosses used to provide shelter, clothes , food all slaves do just work !! Now you have to pay for everything as an uber slave


...going to assume this is tongue in cheek...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> I did one trip this week. Well, almost one. I waited 5 mins at a gate for someone..he called and finally gave gate code. I cancelled and collected $5
> 
> See ya


Huh. Does that count for my once a month ride or do I actually have to allow a stinky pax in my car?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> ...going to assume this is tongue in cheek...


Well you could easily end up homeless doing uber.

Slaves aren't homeless. There's that.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well you could easily end up homeless doing uber.
> 
> Slaves aren't homeless. There's that.


...yeah, no...I'd rather be homeless.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> some will upgrade from X to Select, to UberBlack, etc.


Uber will just flood those too until there is a limo on every corner taking $5 rides for welfare recipients.


----------



## Scubasteve (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber was competition with cabs, now all the cabs have become uber and thus uber is the cab monopoly. Over half my passengers in the Seattle area over the last month have complained to me that the quality in uber has dropped greatly. Some of them have stated they try and use lift when a Lyft driver is closer.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well you could easily end up homeless doing uber.
> 
> Slaves aren't homeless. There's that.


Drivers won't be homeless. They can always sleep in the car.

Unless they lease, and get repo'ed due to lack of cashflow from Uber.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Scubasteve said:


> Uber was competition with cabs, now all the cabs have become uber and thus uber is the cab monopoly. Over half my passengers in the Seattle area over the last month have complained to me that the quality in uber has dropped greatly. Some of them have stated they try and use lift when a Lyft driver is closer.


For those UberX pax who complain that Uber quality has dropped, are they willing to pay for UberSelect?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Uber will just flood those too until there is a limo on every corner taking $5 rides for welfare recipients.


Now, when the day arrives where Limo rides are $5. How much will the Select rides be then? How about UberX?


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I did one trip this week. Well, almost one. I waited 5 mins at a gate for someone..he called and finally gave gate code. I cancelled and collected $5
> 
> See ya


I always wonder about the pax who know someone has to come through a gate to get them, yet they do not provide until a few minutes after you are at the gate. When they need to get to the airport it is especially frustrating for me because they generally take it out on me when they were the weak link for not responding when I tried to contact them upon arriving at the gate.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Scubasteve said:


> Uber was competition with cabs, now all the cabs have become uber and thus uber is the cab monopoly. Over half my passengers in the Seattle area over the last month have complained to me that the quality in uber has dropped greatly. Some of them have stated they try and use lift when a Lyft driver is closer.


Not all cabs have converted to Uber.
I'll never Uber.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> For those UberX pax who complain that Uber quality has dropped, are they willing to pay for UberSelect?


That is absurd man! Why pay more for enough space for you and five friends when you can clown car everyone into a 10 year old Toyota Corolla with windows that don't roll down and has broken heat or air conditioning? Or why pay more when you can get a ride cheaper than bus fare? Who wants to pay for quality when you can have quantity in a semi-safe car with a driver that looks like they were just related from prison or who loves to go fast and runs red lights and stop signs so you can save money by reducing the time it takes to get to your destination?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Uberwagoner said:


> I always wonder about the pax who know someone has to come through a gate to get them, yet they do not provide until a few minutes after you are at the gate. When they need to get to the airport it is especially frustrating for me because they generally take it out on me when they were the weak link for not responding when I tried to contact them upon arriving at the gate.


That's why airport pickups are much more fun (and safer!) to do than the destination: airport trips.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Uberwagoner said:


> I always wonder about the pax who know someone has to come through a gate to get them, yet they do not provide until a few minutes after you are at the gate. When they need to get to the airport it is especially frustrating for me because they generally take it out on me when they were the weak link for not responding when I tried to contact them upon arriving at the gate.


You have to put pax in their place you should see my text exchanges with some less than bright pax that like to shift the blame.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

I forgot to mention with slashed per min rates. No longer take pax to 7/11 and wait or McDonald's. That's over. .11 a min will only cover gas. Our time has become worthless.

So again pax will suffer they never asked for rate cuts they knew it was cheap. They will get a cheap experience and this is where uber will lose pax.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> we will see lower quality cars.
> 
> Not so great drivers (as the better smarter ones will stop driving or surge only ).
> 
> ...


I have been hearing complaints about Uberhoopties for at least one year. I have heard more and more in the last six months. I expect that there will be more.

The same for the calibre of drivers.

I have not heard all that many complaints about screening, but I do not doubt what you assert. I might screen for stops-en-route. At eleven cents per minute, that is less than minimum wage in the District of Columbia. *I ain't waitin' fer nobody fer no $6.60 an hour.
*
It could drive people back to the Metrobus and the subway. The one advantage would still be the door-to-door service. This would assume, of course, that the low calibre driver actually can find the pick up address and that his Uberhoopty actually will make it to the drop-off.



Dar-K said:


> I think Uber started with Quality, but is now pursuing Quantity
> 
> Sacrifice quality? You get what you pay for....


Long past, Uber stopped looking for quality. In its relentless pursuit of oversaturating the market and price cutting, quantity has been its objective. How else can it replace the drivers that it can not retain?



Uberwagoner said:


> I always wonder about the pax who know someone has to come through a gate to get them, yet they do not provide until a few minutes after you are at the gate.
> 
> When they need to get to the airport it is especially frustrating for me because they generally take it out on me when they were the weak link for not responding when I tried to contact them upon arriving at the gate.


These people never think of anything. They imagine that all they need do is summon the ride by whatever means and that it magically appears. They give no thought to dial codes, rush hour standing/parking restrictions, other stopping restrictions, a driver's blocking traffic. They do not understand that unless you have "US MAIL", "UPS" or "MILLER LITE" on the side of your vehicle, you do not get to stop, sit or park anywhere that you feel like it.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> I forgot to mention with slashed per min rates. No longer take pax to 7/11 and wait or McDonald's. That's over. .11 a min will only cover gas. Our time has become worthless.
> 
> So again pax will suffer they never asked for rate cuts they knew it was cheap. They will get a cheap experience and this is where uber will lose pax.


Effectively it encourages Uber drivers to not wait for pax all the more than before, so there is really no waiting for the pax if they are not at the curb. There is no deviation from pickup to dropoff to pick up something at a 7-11, else if they want a driver to wait, the driver ends trip and goes on to the next ping instead of waiting.

That being said, so.e Lyft pax at least compensate me for what they know or determine to be a challenging or irksome trip for a driver. Cash paid to compensate for waiting for them and such helps me stay put for them.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have been hearing complaints about Uberhoopties for at least one year. I have heard more and more in the last six months. I expect that there will be more.
> 
> The same for the calibre of drivers.
> 
> ...


Actually I've spoken to a few ups and FedEx drivers and they don't get to stop/park anywhere they like but if they get a ticket they get a ticket--the amount they pay the city is mind boggling.

Even though uber has flooded the craigslist and even postings (for corporate though) on indeed and glassdoor--there are a lot of other employers that are hiring and trust me, it is not that difficult--unless you're looking for jobs that pay 60-80k starting or even 6 figures; than its a bit more difficult but not impossible. Even without a degree you can get 60k/year if you really work (on resume, interview, etc) for it.

And since majority of you don't even make minimum wage I'm guessing even a 30k/year job is looking good now since they also over benefits on top of that -- that's a 14.42 a hour job.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Micmac said:


> This worst then slavery in the past !! At least back then bosses used to provide shelter, clothes , food all slaves do just work !! Now you have to pay for everything as an uber slave


You need to catch up with the times. Sharecropping was a far better economic model than slavery. Uber = Sharecropping


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Actually I've spoken to a few ups and FedEx drivers and they don't get to stop/park anywhere they like but if they get a ticket they get a ticket--the amount they pay the city is mind boggling.
> 
> Even though uber has flooded the craigslist and even postings (for corporate though) on indeed and glassdoor--there are a lot of other employers that are hiring and trust me, it is not that difficult--unless you're looking for jobs that pay 60-80k starting or even 6 figures; than its a bit more difficult but not impossible. Even without a degree you can get 60k/year if you really work (on resume, interview, etc) for it.
> 
> And since majority of you don't even make minimum wage I'm guessing even a 30k/year job is looking good now since they also over benefits on top of that -- that's a 14.42 a hour job.


Before the latest round of fare cuts, IMHO Select drivers in most cities doing 40 hours a week assuming reasonable demand for Select could usually earn net income of $30K or more a year. With the rate cuts, maybe pushing it. But TNC gigs allow flexibility that is far more than a job at the office.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Micmac said:


> This worst then slavery in the past !! At least back then bosses used to provide shelter, clothes , food all slaves do just work !! Now you have to pay for everything as an uber slave


Don't ever in your life compared this job to slavery ever again...EVER. Every last person on this forum can push that delete button on their phone and never take another ride if they do not want to. Slaves were brutalized, tortured, raped, and murdered for hundreds of years and did not have a choice but to provide FREE labor(you working for Uber for free?) so think twice before you ever make that comparison ever again.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ldriva said:


> Don't ever in your life compared this job to slavery ever again...EVER. Every last person on this forum can push that delete button on their phone and never take another ride if they do not want to. Slaves were brutalized, tortured, raped, and murdered for hundreds of years and did not have a choice but to provide FREE labor(*you working for Uber for free?*) so think twice before you ever make that comparison ever again.


silly, most here are under the impression they do.

you also have to understand that their definition of slave is different from how you define or in your mind, take the word slave as.

SAD but the biggest problem these days, esp on the internet is the way wires get crossed with communications--but more so from the lack of reading word for word rather skimming and contextin' it.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

The rider experience SHOULD suffer.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> The rider experience SHOULD suffer.


Was it that great to begin with?

I'm lucky if I don't get a smelly car, a driver who doesn't do a lot of hard stop jerks, and won't get lost in a tiny city (only to have me act as the gps).

And yes, I've taken uber black, select, X and pool although the select was by accident, all five times.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Was it that great to begin with?
> 
> I'm lucky if I don't get a smelly car, a driver who doesn't do a lot of hard stop jerks, and won't get lost in a tiny city (only to have me act as the gps).
> 
> And yes, I've taken uber black, select, X and pool although the select was by accident, all five times.


It's going to get worse.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Wait a minute. I think Idriva has a point here. Most of us on UP has almost zero emotional connections with our nation's slavery past. To us, slavery = zero pay and hard work. So we may conveniently use the term to describe Uber drivers' predicament circa 2016. However there were tons of other, non-labor, non-pecuniary things about slavery that were far worse than the mere economic issues. When most people think of slavery, the image of harsh economic life comes to mind. To some, when slavery is mentioned, the harsh economic realities are the last things on their mind. To those with strong (negative) emotional ties to slavery, it is very offending (and "offending" is a very mild word to describe their reaction to the insensitive use of the word in question) to hear someone just throw those words around at will.

You can replace "slavery" with a lot of other issues also with strong emotions involved on both sides. And slavery is the largest of such issues. We need to be sensitive to people. There is always a button for sensitivity (edit).


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Was it that great to begin with?
> 
> I'm lucky if I don't get a smelly car, a driver who doesn't do a lot of hard stop jerks, and won't get lost in a tiny city (only to have me act as the gps).
> 
> And yes, I've taken uber black, select, X and pool although the select was by accident, all five times.


"By accident" do you mean you paid the UberX fare, but got to ride an UberSelect?


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> silly, most here are under the impression they do.
> 
> you also have to understand that their definition of slave is different from how you define or in your mind, take the word slave as.
> 
> SAD but the biggest problem these days, esp on the internet is the way wires get crossed with communications--but more so from the lack of reading word for word rather skimming and contextin' it.


I actually read the entire post. Most people's context of slavery in this country is chattel slavery. The words that stuck out and seem to point to that were "bosses provide shelter food, clothes, all slaves do just work." This minimizes how brutal and inhumane slavery was and there are too many stupid people in this country who love doing this. (And yes I have a problem with that). As I said before, there is no one stealing anybody away from their home, striping them of their culture and identity, torturing, beating, raping, forcing them to work in deplorable conditions, and splitting their families a part to work for Uber. Anybody can delete the app and never look back if they chose to.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Wait a minute. I think Idriva has a point here. Most of us on UP has almost zero emotional connections with our nation's slavery past. To us, slavery = zero pay and hard work. So we may conveniently use the term to describe Uber drivers' predicament circa 2016. However there were tons of other, non-labor, non-pecuniary things about slavery that were far worse than the mere economic issues. When most people think of slavery, the image of harsh economic life comes to mind. To some, when slavery is mentioned, the harsh economic realities are the last things on their mind. To those with strong (negative) emotional ties to slavery, it is very offending (and "offending" is a very mild word to describe their reaction to the insensitive use of the word in question) to hear someone just throw those words around at will.
> 
> You can replace "slavery" with a lot of other issues also with strong emotions involved on both sides. And slavery is the largest of such issues. We need to be sensitive to people. There is always a button for sensitivity (edit).


Thank you!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

ldriva said:


> Thank you!


You're very welcomed.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> "By accident" do you mean you paid the UberX fare, but got to ride an UberSelect?


Nah..I got uber select but meant to do X and paid uber select prices 



ldriva said:


> This is not even English but if it was suppose to be inflammatory and it got censored, thanks for further proving your ignorance. Good day.
> 
> I actually read the entire post. Most people's context of slavery in this country is chattel slavery. The words that stuck out and seem to point to that were "bosses provide shelter food, clothes, all slaves do just work." This minimizes how brutal and inhumane slavery was and there are too many stupid people in this country who love doing this. (And yes I have a problem with that). As I said before, there is no one stealing anybody away from their home, striping them of their culture and identity, torturing, beating, raping, forcing them to work in deplorable conditions, and splitting their families a part to work for Uber. Anybody can delete the app and never look back if they chose to.


I'm not saying you didn't read the entire post but that merely was a way to explain how communication can get crossed and, how than emotions arise.

You are correct in the meaning of slavery and I get where you're coming from (try being Asian when the blacks are crying racism and whites are tiptoeing on eggshells or diving right in) in terms of how the word is used, and the comparison of a slave to an uber driver.

The problem is folks like some of these drivers here, feel that they may as well be slaves and that they "drive for free".

Some tend to take things to the extreme and a bit dramatic if you ask me (I'm surprised guys can be so but I guess that's me being sexist and making assumptions huh?).


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Wait a minute. I think Idriva has a point here. Most of us on UP has almost zero emotional connections with our nation's slavery past. To us, slavery = zero pay and hard work. So we may conveniently use the term to describe Uber drivers' predicament circa 2016. However there were tons of other, non-labor, non-pecuniary things about slavery that were far worse than the mere economic issues. When most people think of slavery, the image of harsh economic life comes to mind. To some, when slavery is mentioned, the harsh economic realities are the last things on their mind. To those with strong (negative) emotional ties to slavery, it is very offending (and "offending" is a very mild word to describe their reaction to the insensitive use of the word in question) to hear someone just throw those words around at will.
> 
> You can replace "slavery" with a lot of other issues also with strong emotions involved on both sides. And slavery is the largest of such issues. We need to be sensitive to people. There is always a button for sensitivity (edit).


You're wasting your breath. No one with a brain and whose over 25 doesn't already understand this. The rest are racist and trolls neither of which is worth bothering with. Screw them. Hit the ignore button and move on before they try and drag you into a debate about how slavery wasn't that bad for their own amusement. Don't entertain scum.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have been hearing complaints about Uberhoopties for at least one year. I have heard more and more in the last six months. I expect that there will be more.
> 
> The same for the calibre of drivers.
> 
> ...


Also it's not $6.60 an hour because you are burning gas. It's less. :/.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> Also it's not $6.60 an hour because you are burning gas. It's less. :/.


................point well taken...........


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> It's going to get worse.


I'm not sure what kind of cars uber thinks will be representing uber at .70 a mile.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

A 12 year old Ford Crown Victoria that smells like stale corn chips and ganja...


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

I saw a beat up looking Corolla had to be a 05. I thought good for him he is making money.


----------



## NickNolte (Dec 12, 2014)

ldriva said:


> Don't ever in your life compared this job to slavery ever again...EVER. Every last person on this forum can push that delete button on their phone and never take another ride if they do not want to. Slaves were brutalized, tortured, raped, and murdered for hundreds of years and did not have a choice but to provide FREE labor(you working for Uber for free?) so think twice before you ever make that comparison ever again.


Yesum massa...


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> ...even a 30k/year job is looking good...


In many parts of the country, $30k is not that bad. Definitely not where you are though. There I'd be living in a cardboard box at $30,000/yr


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

NWAüber said:


> In many parts of the country, $30k is not that bad. Definitely not where you are though. There I'd be living in a cardboard box at $30,000/yr


It's SF now, come'on--we can at least upgrade you to a tent

Actual pic I took, actual street in SF SF, about a few months ago?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> I'm not sure what kind of cars uber thinks will be representing uber at .70 a mile.


You posted a photograph of one.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> I'm not sure what kind of cars uber thinks will be representing uber at .70 a mile.


Uber thinks that only newer cars will be representing Uber at $0.70 a mile. How can you wonder such a thing? The only people driving will be the people that have become indentured servants through Uber lease programs. These vehicles are all pretty new.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

sicky said:


> Uber thinks that only newer cars will be representing Uber at $0.70 a mile. How can you wonder such a thing? The only people driving will be the people that have become indentured servants through Uber lease programs. These vehicles are all pretty new.


They will default on them. You can't posssibly pay $200-300 a week payment netting that little and having money


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

i had two types of PAX. the ones who came across bad driver, and are cautious and overly polite because of that. and PAX who are rude no matter what heck you do...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> I forgot to mention with slashed per min rates. No longer take pax to 7/11 and wait or McDonald's. That's over. .11 a min will only cover gas. Our time has become worthless.
> 
> So again pax will suffer they never asked for rate cuts they knew it was cheap. They will get a cheap experience and this is where uber will lose pax.


I didn't do that at the old rates (15 cents previously here, 11 now). Certainly at these rates it would be laughable.


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> I forgot to mention with slashed per min rates. No longer take pax to 7/11 and wait or McDonald's. That's over. .11 a min will only cover gas. Our time has become worthless.
> 
> So again pax will suffer they never asked for rate cuts they knew it was cheap. They will get a cheap experience and this is where uber will lose pax.


I wish you were right with your point that Uber will loose pax and I will explain why:

last night I picked two guys and a girl from a bar and they didn't put in the destination.. as they were boarding they were complimenting my car "oh wow Uber send us a Mercedes.. we didn't expect such a nice car " blah blah !
then he started giving me directions " make a left here.." blah blah..
before I even left the parking lot I asked like this: what's the final destination? Are we staying local?"

He said yeah I'm hungry we go to a Del Taco drivethru..
In this moment I have regret that i started the trip because now I knew my 1Star rating is not far no more..

I said hey man I'm very sorry but I don't do fast food in my car, that's the reason why it's still so clean inside.
however they decided to get out of the car and get another Uber..

You see most people don't give a shit if they drive in a 2000 Corolla or 2015 Benz,
all they want is the cheapest price to pay.

I even read the slogan on Lyfts website where it mentions Taco runs..
Well not for me guys, I don't want smelly food in my car


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

wethepeople said:


> I wish you were right with your point that Uber will loose pax and I will explain why:
> 
> last night I picked two guys and a girl from a bar and they didn't put in the destination.. as they were boarding they were complimenting my car "oh wow Uber send us a Mercedes.. we didn't expect such a nice car " blah blah !
> then he started giving me directions " make a left here.." blah blah..
> ...


lol you must be new to Uber... I found long time ago, some 2000 rides ago, that kicking out idiot PAX (like the one in your case) in the middle of the highway does not carry any repercussions, and you wont be deactivated for canceling the ride in the middle of highway. If uber asks, you say, you felt threatened.... face of shattered entitlement and disbelieve on their face is priceless.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have been hearing complaints about Uberhoopties for at least one year. I have heard more and more in the last six months. I expect that there will be more.
> 
> The same for the calibre of drivers.
> 
> ...


Not $6.60 per hour. $6.60 minus uber's cut (28% in houston for new drivers) minus expenses.

Not even CLOSE to minimum wage.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> I saw a beat up looking Corolla had to be a 05. I thought good for him he is making money.


i saw a 2001 camry in philadelphia. i could not believe my eyes O_0, but it was uberx indeed. i do not know how the heck he did it, but he DID IT!!!! i guess if you have a camry 2010 registered for uber. then you can get a cheap, 1998 camry same color, in the app it says Camry. pax would not know difference... i still do not understand how that driver mamanged to get his beat up 2001 camry for uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ldriva said:


> Don't ever in your life compared this job to slavery ever again...EVER. Every last person on this forum can push that delete button on their phone and never take another ride if they do not want to. Slaves were brutalized, tortured, raped, and murdered for hundreds of years and did not have a choice but to provide FREE labor(you working for Uber for free?) so think twice before you ever make that comparison ever again.


Oh get over yourself. We also compare Travis to Hitler. There's a long history of dark humor being used to expose wrongs. Did you really think "at least slaves had free food" meant we REALLY didn't see a difference?

Oh, and thousands of years of slavery--still exists.

There ARE drivers working for free btw. Most just don't figure it out right away.


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> lol you must be new to Uber... I found long time ago, some 2000 rides ago, that kicking out dooshbag PAX (like the one in your case) in the middle of the highway does not carry any repercussions, and you wont be deactivated for canceling the ride in the middle of highway. If uber asks, you say, you felt threatened.... face of shattered entitlement and disbelieve on their face is priceless.


"ME" new to Uber ? lol :-D
well I pay 20% if that answers your question.

I started at $1.80 per mile in LA and quit my job to drive Uber fulltime back then.
Almost signed up for SUV and black gladly didn't do it.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Uberwagoner said:


> A 12 year old Ford Crown Victoria that smells like stale corn chips and ganja...


whats wrong with corn chips... and whats wrong with ganja... my car smells like that lol


ldriva said:


> Don't ever in your life compared this job to slavery ever again...EVER. Every last person on this forum can push that delete button on their phone and never take another ride if they do not want to. Slaves were brutalized, tortured, raped, and murdered for hundreds of years and did not have a choice but to provide FREE labor(you working for Uber for free?) so think twice before you ever make that comparison ever again.


By today's standards Uber is a new type of slavery of a 1rst world country... They are using disadvantaged people, to work for them. on top of everything else, driver is providing his own Horse (car), can be verbally abused, degraded psychologically etc.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

wethepeople said:


> "ME" new to Uber ? lol :-D
> well I pay 20% if that answers your question.
> 
> I started at $1.80 per mile in LA and quit my job to drive Uber fulltime back then.
> Almost signed up for SUV and black gladly didn't do it.


well, you have to stop teling them things like: "hey man, SORRY" etc.... just stop the car, and tell them to get out. i am not a daycare teacher to teach them manners. but kicking them out will surely teach them something, like: DO NOT BRING FOOD INTO FRIGGIN UBER CARS.

And what did he learn? You told him "Sorry", meaning that it is your fault somehow. He will continue chit on Uber drivers, until he runs into someone like me, who dont take chit. DOnt say sorry or appologize, it is your car, your property which you own. If someone walks a dog on my loan. I tell the owner of the dog that next time i shoot the dog. guess what, they never walk the dog on my loan. similarly, if someone kicks him out for bringing food. he will think twice next time.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> i still do not understand how that driver mamanged to get his beat up 2001 camry for uber.


What Uber accepts varies by market. Add to that, Uber's high turnover rate.. Uber must keep lowering the bar to replace its losses.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I didn't do that at the old rates (15 cents previously here, 11 now). Certainly at these rates it would be laughable.


It was still .20 here so I would do it from time to time.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

wethepeople said:


> I wish you were right with your point that Uber will loose pax and I will explain why:
> 
> last night I picked two guys and a girl from a bar and they didn't put in the destination.. as they were boarding they were complimenting my car "oh wow Uber send us a Mercedes.. we didn't expect such a nice car " blah blah !
> then he started giving me directions " make a left here.." blah blah..
> ...


You are right some don't. But many professionals will care. Because it won't be just the car it will be the type of driver also.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Here's a thread I just started about how Uber is now actively allowing criminals as drivers. There is no question in my mind that the customer is going to suffer. As more criminals come to the driver platform, the suffering will increase exponentially.

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/u...-and-they-proudly-admit-it.55021/#post-743858


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Here's a thread I just started about how Uber is now actively allowing criminals as drivers. There is no question in my mind that the customer is going to suffer. As more criminals come to the driver platform, the suffering will increase exponentially.
> 
> http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/u...-and-they-proudly-admit-it.55021/#post-743858


some people have criminal records in other countries, but in USA it is not known.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> i saw a 2001 camry in philadelphia. i could not believe my eyes O_0, but it was uberx indeed. i do not know how the heck he did it, but he DID IT!!!! i guess if you have a camry 2010 registered for uber. then you can get a cheap, 1998 camry same color, in the app it says Camry. pax would not know difference... i still do not understand how that driver mamanged to get his beat up 2001 camry for uber.


They run the VIN and accept a copy of the registration. However, very, very few pax check the plates. They will, however, notice the color, make and model more often. Though most pax do not know the stylistic details of model years unless they are a car nut. It is pretty easy to make an older vehicle pass for a newer in the app, especially after dark, in a busy place, and when pax are distracted.

My Jetta Sportwagen looks nothing like a Toyota Prius or a Sentra, but pax have confused my wagon for both of those because mine is silver and the actual pax car for pickup was silver and nearby.

I have observed that many of the TNC vehicles are white, silver/gray, or black and most pax see the vehicles from the side so they don't see much more than the shape. Even if it is a BMW or Mercedes if it has the same general shape it could be mistaken for a Corolla or Sentra.


----------

